# Magic Eye photos amazed my DP/DR



## Saturnus13 (May 2, 2006)

so i went to a bookstore one magical day just to look around. When i was a kid i used to love looking at those "Magic Eye" pictures that look flat and like distorted patterns. I decided to look into one of those books for childhood sake at the bookstore and I was so amazed and relieved because I've been suffering from DR/DR for a long time! When i looked at those "Magic Eye" photos, I felt as if my DP/DR disappeared completely and i got pretty excited!!! sadly, it went away after a while when i left the bookstore. Have any of you experienced that from those Magic Eye photos?

The "Magic Eye" book was nice enough to have a description of how the photos work on the brain and i guess it was a pretty reasonable explaination of how it affected our subconscious mind too! I'm trying to do research on how these things work on DP/DR.


----------



## jeremy (Apr 28, 2006)

Well that is certainly interesting! I wonder why that would have happened? I get from your post that your subconscious brain was affected, and therefore your DP went away? Or am I misunderstanding here? 

Jeremy


----------



## Saturnus13 (May 2, 2006)

well it made me feel like the DP/DR went away... so i was pretty happy at the moment... but it came back... i don't know if it could be used as a form of therapy or something i just thought it was an interesting experience!


----------



## greensong (Aug 13, 2006)

How interesting, I need to try that! I could never make those work for me until the DP/DR no matter how hard I tried. I'm not sure why, but now I can do it effortlessly.


----------

